# Connecticut shows why they want gun registraton so bad.



## 2aguy (Dec 20, 2022)

They tell us they just want to know who owns the guns.....that they want to ban.

Sure, they will grandfather your rifle under the law......if you register it.....until it comes time for them to ban them........then that grandfather provision was just a lie to get you to register your rifle.....

*In other words, without any explanation of how his plan would work or promote public safety, Lamont is proposing to make tens of thousands of state citizens who complied in good faith with the registration requirements into criminals, with their guns summarily declared contraband and subject to seizure. To make matters worse, the authorities would already know who and where those citizens are.*









						CT governor proves gun registration leads to confiscation
					

AR-15s and similar weapons require gun registration in the state. Gov. Ned Lamont wants to make people regret following the law.




					bearingarms.com


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 20, 2022)

2aguy said:


> They tell us they just want to know who owns the guns.....that they want to ban.
> 
> Sure, they will grandfather your rifle under the law......if you register it.....until it comes time for them to ban them........then that grandfather provision was just a lie to get you to register your rifle.....
> 
> ...


....shall not be infringed


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 20, 2022)

Sandy Hook






When Congress showed they were unwilling to do anything about gun violence, Connecticut realized they must act on their own


----------



## Harry Dresden (Dec 20, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Sandy Hook
> 
> View attachment 740358
> 
> When Congress showed they were unwilling to do anything about gun violence, Connecticut realized they must act on their own


when congress showed they are unwilling to do anything about whats happening at the boarder,some states are acting on their own....


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 20, 2022)

Harry Dresden said:


> when congress showed they are unwilling to do anything about whats happening at the boarder,some states are acting on their own....


So?


----------



## playtime (Dec 20, 2022)

<psssst>

them thar guns are already grandfathered & registered.  they have been for years.

the firearms we have in our home have also been registered fr years with no feds knocking on our door to take them away.


----------



## Blues Man (Dec 20, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Sandy Hook
> 
> View attachment 740358
> 
> When Congress showed they were unwilling to do anything about gun violence, Connecticut realized they must act on their own


you seem to forget only one person was responsible for that not every single gun owner in the state


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 20, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> you seem to forget only one person was responsible for that not every single gun owner in the state



So?
There are drunk driving laws even for people who don’t drive drunk

That kid had WAY too much firepower


----------



## Blues Man (Dec 20, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> So?
> There are drunk driving laws even for people who don’t drive drunk
> 
> That kid had WAY too much firepower


People who don't drive drunk don't have their licenses revoked because another person drives drunk.

If you're going to use an analogy at least do it correctly.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Dec 20, 2022)

playtime said:


> <psssst>
> them thar guns are already grandfathered & registered.  they have been for years.
> the firearms we have in our home have also been registered fr years with no feds knocking on our door to take them away.


Psssst
Pay attention
We have an example of a governor who wants to confiscate some of the firearms people were forced to register.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 20, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Psssst
> Pay attention
> We have an example of a governor who wants to confiscate some of the firearms people were forced to register.



The Second Amendment allows the registration of firearms


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 20, 2022)

Start by making them illegal,” he said. “I think that would be a big difference. That is what you start with.”

So, illegal guns would be confiscated
What is wrong with that?


----------



## Blues Man (Dec 20, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Start by making them illegal,” he said. “I think that would be a big difference. That is what you start with.”
> 
> So, illegal guns would be confiscated
> What is wrong with that?


Other than it being arbitrary and capricious?


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 20, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Sandy Hook
> 
> View attachment 740358
> 
> When Congress showed they were unwilling to do anything about gun violence, Connecticut realized they must act on their own




Yes.....a nut stole a gun and murdered children in an undefended school.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 20, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Start by making them illegal,” he said. “I think that would be a big difference. That is what you start with.”
> 
> So, illegal guns would be confiscated
> What is wrong with that?




The problem is when they decide to make legal guns illegal for the sole purpose of disarming normal citizens.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 20, 2022)

playtime said:


> <psssst>
> 
> them thar guns are already grandfathered & registered.  they have been for years.
> 
> the firearms we have in our home have also been registered fr years with no feds knocking on our door to take them away.




Until they decide to confiscate them.......as in Europe, first they registered the guns, then they ban and confiscate them.   The began to register guns in the 1920s in Europe, and the socialists then confiscated them in the 30s.....and then went on to murder 15 million innocent men, women and children.


----------



## marvin martian (Dec 20, 2022)

2aguy said:


> They tell us they just want to know who owns the guns.....that they want to ban.
> 
> Sure, they will grandfather your rifle under the law......if you register it.....until it comes time for them to ban them........then that grandfather provision was just a lie to get you to register your rifle.....
> 
> ...



Registration --> Confiscation --> Extermination


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 20, 2022)

2aguy said:


> The problem is when they decide to make legal guns illegal for the sole purpose of disarming normal citizens.



No…if the law says they are illegal
They become illegal

When we become tired of allowing mass killers all the firepower they need to slaughter school children
We will make those guns Illegal

Right now, we love our guns more than we love our children


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 20, 2022)

marvin martian said:


> Registration --> Confiscation --> Extermination


----------



## M14 Shooter (Dec 20, 2022)

marvin martian said:


> Registration --> Confiscation --> Extermination


Armed citizeneries are not herded into boxcars.
Thus, the Democrat's affinity for gun control.


----------



## Ralph Norton (Dec 20, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> There are drunk driving laws even for people who don’t drive drunk


What the hell does this mean?


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 20, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Armed citizeneries are not herded into boxcars.
> Thus, the Democrat's affinity for gun control.



When has the US ever herded anyone into boxcars armed or not?


----------



## marvin martian (Dec 20, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> When has the US ever herded anyone into boxcars armed or not?



Every time you assert your desire to disarm law-abiding citizens, you reveal yourself as the nazi you are.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 20, 2022)

marvin martian said:


> Every time you assert your desire to disarm law-abiding citizens, you reveal yourself as the nazi you are.



Sorry Skippy

But those wanting to shoot up a classroom full of 6 year olds is not entitled to the firepower of their choice.

The US had NEVER loaded citizens into boxcars, armed or not

But we have repeatedly slaughtered schoolchildren, church goers, shoppers, movie theaters because we are unwilling to tell monsters that they can’t have an AR-15 with a 30 round magazine


----------



## AZrailwhale (Dec 20, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Sandy Hook
> 
> View attachment 740358
> 
> When Congress showed they were unwilling to do anything about gun violence, Connecticut realized they must act on their own


Maybe they should seize and imprison insane people instead.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 20, 2022)

AZrailwhale said:


> Maybe they should seize and imprison insane people instead.



Take away their fucking guns


----------



## marvin martian (Dec 20, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Take away their fucking guns



Criminals steal guns. You want to disarm the law-abiding, not the criminals. Because you're a fascist.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 20, 2022)

marvin martian said:


> Criminals steal guns. You want to disarm the law-abiding, not the criminals. Because you're a fascist.



I want to take away guns from those who are a threat to themselves and others


----------



## marvin martian (Dec 20, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> I want to take away guns from those who are a threat to themselves and others



No you don't. You want to disarm everyone (except left-wing government agents), so your fellow fascists can start stuffing us into ovens. It's not going to happen, so you can fuck right off with that Nazi bullshit now.


----------



## Brick Gold (Dec 21, 2022)

Proudly unregistered for life.


----------



## toobfreak (Dec 21, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Start by making them illegal,” he said. “I think that would be a big difference. That is what you start with.”
> 
> So, illegal guns would be confiscated
> What is wrong with that?



Nothing!  Then if I decide to make idiots like you illegal too, and come and confiscate you to 25 years of hard labor without hope of parole, nothing is wrong with that either!

Except, unlike idiocy, we have a Bill of Rights saying that voluntary firearm ownership by responsible people in an INALIENABLE RIGHT given by God, not revocable by men.

THAT is what is wrong with it.


----------



## toobfreak (Dec 21, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Right now, we love our guns more than we love our children



Sure we do, fool.









						Armed mother saves 2 year-old from kidnapper
					

“Fairy tales do not tell children that dragons exist. Children already know that dragons exist. Fairy tales tell children that dragons can be killed.” – G. K. Chesterton Yesterday morning a F…



					monachuslex.com


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 21, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Sorry Skippy
> 
> But those wanting to shoot up a classroom full of 6 year olds is not entitled to the firepower of their choice.
> 
> ...




The Europeans hadn't loaded people into boxcars either.......until they did........after they first disarmed their populations.....except for the Swiss.....they didn't take guns away from their people and they didn't experience the mass murder by socialists the way the other countries of Europe did....


----------



## Blues Man (Dec 21, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> No…if the law says they are illegal
> They become illegal
> 
> When we become tired of allowing mass killers all the firepower they need to slaughter school children
> ...


I don't have any children and your children are not my children just like your crimes are not my crimes


----------



## Blues Man (Dec 21, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> When has the US ever herded anyone into boxcars armed or not?


We had our own concentration camps during WWII


----------



## Captain Caveman (Dec 21, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> So?
> There are drunk driving laws even for people who don’t drive drunk
> 
> That kid had WAY too much firepower


Logic and truth never goes down well in gun nut threads


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Dec 21, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Sorry Skippy
> 
> But those wanting to shoot up a classroom full of 6 year olds is not entitled to the firepower of their choice.
> 
> ...


we rounded up all the Japanese after dec 7 1941 retard.


----------



## Blues Man (Dec 21, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Logic and truth never goes down well in gun nut threads


Another idiot who can't see a failed analogy.

We don't revoke the licenses of people who don't drive drunk because some other people do.


----------



## playtime (Dec 21, 2022)

2aguy said:


> The problem is when they decide to make legal guns illegal for the sole purpose of disarming normal citizens.







*any day now............*


----------



## playtime (Dec 21, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Until they decide to confiscate them.......as in Europe, first they registered the guns, then they ban and confiscate them.   The began to register guns in the 1920s in Europe, and the socialists then confiscated them in the 30s.....and then went on to murder 15 million innocent men, women and children.



i don't think you have a clue as to what real fascism is.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 21, 2022)

playtime said:


> i don't think you have a clue as to what real fascism is.




I actually know what fascism is...while doofuses like you do not.....


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 21, 2022)

playtime said:


> View attachment 740712
> 
> *any day now............*




Moron....he stacked the federal courts with gun grabbing judges so that he wouldn't risk losing control of congress over gun control........he placed the gun control fight with democrats at the local and state level, backed up by his left wing fascist judges...you dope.


----------



## playtime (Dec 21, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Take away their fucking guns



Trump ended rule to block mentally ill from getting guns​The action was one of his earliest as president.
ByALISA WIERSEMA
February 15, 2018, 1:41 PM

President Donald Trump has often pointed to mental illness as the underlying cause for mass shootings, but one of his earliest actions as president was to undo a regulation that would have made it more difficult for people with a known mental illness to buy guns.

Nearly a year ago, on Feb. 28, 2017, President Trump signed H.J. Res. 40, effectively ending the Social Security Administration's requirement to enter the names of people who receive mental health benefits into the National Instant Criminal Background Check System. This is the database used by the FBI to determine who is able to purchase firearms.

President Trump has addressed the nation about mass shootings four times throughout his time in office. On Thursday, President Trump tweeted that the shooter involved in Florida’s Parkland High School tragedy showed signs of being “mentally disturbed,” and urged for greater awareness for similar cases...
Trump ended rule to block mentally ill from getting guns


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Dec 21, 2022)

playtime said:


> Trump ended rule to block mentally ill from getting guns​The action was one of his earliest as president.
> ByALISA WIERSEMA
> February 15, 2018, 1:41 PM
> 
> ...


LOL those were not mental illness it does stuff like if you cant handle your finances according to SS and VA you cant own firearms.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 21, 2022)

playtime said:


> Trump ended rule to block mentally ill from getting guns​The action was one of his earliest as president.
> ByALISA WIERSEMA
> February 15, 2018, 1:41 PM
> 
> ...




Hey....shit for brains....you don't understand that issue, but pretend to know everything.....

Gun Control Laws Should Be Fair

But gun control laws, like any law, should be fair, effective and not based on prejudice or stereotype. This rule met none of those criteria.

In this era of “alternative facts,” we must urge politicians to create laws based on reliable evidence and solid data.

The thousands of Americans whose disability benefits are managed by someone else range from young people with depression and financial inexperience to older adults with Down syndrome needing help with a limited budget. But no data — none — show that these individuals have a propensity for violence in general or gun violence in particular.

To the contrary, studies show that people with mental disabilities are _less_ likely to commit firearm crimes than to be the _victims_of violence by others.

--------------------------
*The ACLU and 23 national disability groups did not oppose this rule because we want more guns in our community. *

This is about more than guns. Adding more innocent Americans to the National Instant Criminal Background database because of a mental disability is a disturbing trend — one that could be applied to voting, parenting or other rights dearer than gun ownership. We opposed it because it would do little to stem gun violence but do much to harm our civil rights.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Dec 21, 2022)

playtime said:


> Nearly a year ago, on Feb. 28, 2017, President Trump signed H.J. Res. 40, effectively ending the Social Security Administration's requirement to enter the names of people who receive mental health benefits into the National Instant Criminal Background Check System. This is the database used by the FBI to determine who is able to purchase firearms.


These people were not adjudicated mentally infirm, as required  under federal law.
Thus, there was no legal basis for permanently removing their right to keep and bear arms.

And you people wonder why we oppose a "mebntal health screening" before we can own a gun.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 21, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> These people were not adjudicated mentally infirm, as required  under federal law.
> Thus, there was no legal basis for permanently removing their right to keep and bear arms.
> 
> And you people wonder why we oppose a "mebntal health screening" before we can own a gun.




And he talks about fascism..............the fascists pretending everyone else it the fascist.....


----------



## playtime (Dec 21, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Moron....



now now.... no need for that kinda language, bub.




2aguy said:


> he stacked the federal courts with gun grabbing judges so that he wouldn't risk losing control of congress over gun control........



ummmm.... obama had a (R) senate for the vast majority of his 2 terms.  the senate are the ones who confirm judges....  tell me how cooperative turtleboy  et al were in getting obama's picks to the bench again?

<coughcoughmerrickgarlandcoughcough>



2aguy said:


> he placed the gun control fight with democrats at the local and state level, backed up by his left wing fascist judges...you dope.



*ne'eh.*


----------



## M14 Shooter (Dec 21, 2022)

2aguy said:


> And he talks about fascism..............the fascists pretending everyone else it the fascist.....


If a leftist claims you are (x), he's usually tying to cover the fact he is (x).


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 21, 2022)

playtime said:


> now now.... no need for that kinda language, bub.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You dumb asses never do your research....you are a dumb ass...

*The total number of Obama Article III judgeship nominees to be confirmed by the United States Senate is 329, including two justices to the Supreme Court of the United States, 55 judges to the United States Courts of Appeals, 268 judges to the United States district courts, and four judges to the United States Court of International Trade. Obama did not make any recess appointments to the federal courts.*









						List of federal judges appointed by Barack Obama - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				





6 fewer than Bush...and clinton appointed 387.....so, dumb ass... you don't know what you are talking about.


----------



## playtime (Dec 21, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> These people were not adjudicated mentally infirm, as required  under federal law.
> Thus, there was no legal basis for permanently removing their right to keep and bear arms.
> 
> And you people wonder why we oppose a "mebntal health screening" before we can own a gun.



First, let’s look at how the background check system — which was launched in November 1998 — works.

*Under federal law, individuals “committed to any mental institution” or “adjudicated as a mental defective” by a court, board, commission or other lawful authority are prohibited from purchasing or possessing a gun.*

Adjudicated as a mental defective means people who — “as a result of marked subnormal intelligence, mental illness, incompetency, condition, or disease” — lack the mental capacity to manage their own affairs, or are a danger to themselves or someone else. It also includes people found insane by a court in a criminal case, or found incompetent to stand trial, or not guilty by reason of lack of mental responsibility.

After the 2012 mass shooting at Sandy Hook Elementary School, President Barack Obama issued a presidential memorandum advising the Justice Department to make sure that federal agencies were complying with the 2008 law by reporting relevant records to the national background check system.

As of December 2015, more than 3.5 million people were receiving benefits because of a mental disorder, according to Social Security’s annual report on the disability insurance program. Not all of them would have been reported to NICS for inclusion in its database – only those who met certain criteria.

*The Obama administration estimated that the reporting requirement would cover “approximately 75,000 people each year who have a documented mental health issue, receive disability benefits, and are unable to manage those benefits because of their mental impairment, or who have been found by a state or federal court to be legally incompetent.”*

*Trump opposed the rule, the White House said, because it “could endanger the Second Amendment rights of law abiding citizens.”* Other critics of the SSA’s rule included the National Rifle Association and the American Civil Liberties Union, two groups that are usually on opposite sides on gun-related issues.
Trump Nixed Gun-Control Rule - FactCheck.org


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 21, 2022)

playtime said:


> First, let’s look at how the background check system — which was launched in November 1998 — works.
> 
> *Under federal law, individuals “committed to any mental institution” or “adjudicated as a mental defective” by a court, board, commission or other lawful authority are prohibited from purchasing or possessing a gun.*
> 
> ...




Wow....shithead.....you just will not admit that the ACLU and 23 other mental health advocate groups opposed your fascism.........

Gun Control Laws Should Be Fair

But gun control laws, like any law, should be fair, effective and not based on prejudice or stereotype. This rule met none of those criteria.

In this era of “alternative facts,” we must urge politicians to create laws based on reliable evidence and solid data.

The thousands of Americans whose disability benefits are managed by someone else range from young people with depression and financial inexperience to older adults with Down syndrome needing help with a limited budget. But no data — none — show that these individuals have a propensity for violence in general or gun violence in particular.

To the contrary, studies show that people with mental disabilities are _less_ likely to commit firearm crimes than to be the _victims_of violence by others.

--------------------------
*The ACLU and 23 national disability groups did not oppose this rule because we want more guns in our community. *

This is about more than guns. Adding more innocent Americans to the National Instant Criminal Background database because of a mental disability is a disturbing trend — one that could be applied to voting, parenting or other rights dearer than gun ownership. We opposed it because it would do little to stem gun violence but do much to harm our civil rights.


----------



## playtime (Dec 21, 2022)

2aguy said:


> You dumb asses never do your research....you are a dumb ass...
> 
> *The total number of Obama Article III judgeship nominees to be confirmed by the United States Senate is 329, including two justices to the Supreme Court of the United States, 55 judges to the United States Courts of Appeals, 268 judges to the United States district courts, and four judges to the United States Court of International Trade. Obama did not make any recess appointments to the federal courts.*
> 
> ...



& yet not one gun taken away.

kinda blows yer theory outa the window in the end, doesn't it, snowflake?


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 21, 2022)

playtime said:


> & yet not one gun taken away.
> 
> kinda blows yer theory outa the window in the end, doesn't it, snowflake?




Really?   We have safeguards that have slowed you fascists down......and Trump putting in 3 real Supreme Court Justices put a hard check on you guys too...........you think that their lack of success means they aren't trying?  

I know you are stupid....but you don't have to put it on display in every post.


----------



## playtime (Dec 21, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Wow....shithead.....you just will not admit that the ACLU and 23 other mental health advocate groups opposed your fascism.........
> 
> Gun Control Laws Should Be Fair
> 
> ...



you mean the same ACLU you would normally denigrate?  i told you, i have several firearms in my home.  i just don't want mentally defectives to have them -  especially ones that need no practice to turn people into swiss cheese.


----------



## playtime (Dec 21, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Really?   We have safeguards that have slowed you fascists down......and Trump putting in 3 real Supreme Court Justices put a hard check on you guys too...........you think that their lack of success means they aren't trying?
> 
> I know you are stupid....but you don't have to put it on display in every post.



^^^


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 21, 2022)

playtime said:


> you mean the same ACLU you would normally denigrate?  i told you, i have several firearms in my home.  i just don't want mentally defectives to have them -  especially ones that need no practice to turn people into swiss cheese.




Dipshit........I show you that the left wing ACLU supported Trump....you can't handle that truth.


----------



## playtime (Dec 21, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Dipshit........I show you that the left wing ACLU supported Trump....you can't handle that truth.



ummmm.... i already posted that they did.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Dec 21, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> I want to take away guns from those who are a threat to themselves and others


It's already illegal for felons and the mentally ill to own firearms.  How about you expend some effort to figure out a way to enforce those laws before attacking law-abiding citizens?


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 21, 2022)

AZrailwhale said:


> It's already illegal for felons and the mentally ill to own firearms.  How about you expend some effort to figure out a way to enforce those laws before attacking law-abiding citizens?



If there is a verifiable complaint from a parent, spouse, teacher, employer or someone with immediate knowledge, your guns are removed while the complaint is investigated


----------



## AZrailwhale (Dec 21, 2022)

playtime said:


> Trump ended rule to block mentally ill from getting guns​The action was one of his earliest as president.
> ByALISA WIERSEMA
> February 15, 2018, 1:41 PM
> 
> ...


Because anyone getting those benefits had their rights taken away.  The law was too broad.  A person getting meds for anxiety or depression who was no threat to anyone except themselves was put on that list.


----------



## playtime (Dec 21, 2022)

AZrailwhale said:


> Because anyone getting those benefits had their rights taken away.  The law was too broad.  A person getting meds for anxiety or depression who was no threat to anyone except themselves was put on that list.



not true.  i have a family member who's been on prozac forever & has a legally owned handgun right beside her bed.


----------



## marvin martian (Dec 21, 2022)

RetiredGySgt said:


> LOL those were not mental illness it does stuff like if you cant handle your finances according to SS and VA you cant own firearms.



Exactly. Or if you talked to a counselor after the death of a loved one, or even a pet. Fucking Nazis tried to use that as a way to disarm law-abiding citizens.


----------



## miketx (Dec 21, 2022)

playtime said:


> <psssst>
> 
> them thar guns are already grandfathered & registered.  they have been for years.
> 
> the firearms we have in our home have also been registered fr years with no feds knocking on our door to take them away.


Come get them.


----------



## playtime (Dec 21, 2022)

RetiredGySgt said:


> LOL those were not mental illness it does stuff like if you cant handle your finances according to SS and VA you cant own firearms.



if you can't handle your 'own affairs'  goes way beyond finances.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Dec 21, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> If there is a verifiable complaint from a parent, spouse, teacher, employer or someone with immediate knowledge, your guns are removed while the complaint is investigated


Those are local laws and are often abused by vindictive ex-spouses.  There is generally NO VERIFICATION, just a complaint.  Then the owner has to spend thousands or even tens of thousands of dollars to get their property returned and in at least some cases I have heard of has been told at the end, "sorry, your guns were destroyed or lost."  If someone is enough of a threat to public safety to have their property seized by governmental fiat, they should be arrested and confined in a mental institution while they are "investigated".


----------



## playtime (Dec 21, 2022)

miketx said:


> Come get them.



^^^


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 21, 2022)

AZrailwhale said:


> Those are local laws and are often abused by vindictive ex-spouses.  There is generally NO VERIFICATION, just a complaint.  Then the owner has to spend thousands or even tens of thousands of dollars to get their property returned and in at least some cases I have heard of has been told at the end, "sorry, your guns were destroyed or lost."  If someone is enough of a threat to public safety to have their property seized by governmental fiat, they should be arrested and confined in a mental institution while they are "investigated".


If that’s the case, you will temporarily lose your guns while the complaint is investigated.

Better safe than sorry


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Dec 21, 2022)

RetiredGySgt said:


> LOL those were not mental illness it does stuff like if you cant handle your finances according to SS and VA you cant own firearms.


Fake news ehh it happened to me because Biden renewed it.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Dec 21, 2022)

playtime said:


> not true.  i have a family member who's been on prozac forever & has a legally owned handgun right beside her bed.


Was she getting her meds from Social Security or the VA?  People with private insurance weren't affected.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Dec 21, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> If that’s the case, you will temporarily lose your guns while the complaint is investigated.
> 
> Better safe than sorry


Confine the person who is claimed to be a danger, "better safe than sorry".  If they are that dangerous, they can find another weapon to use ranging from a club to a sword, propane bomb, chain saw, or illegal gun.


----------



## playtime (Dec 21, 2022)

AZrailwhale said:


> Was she getting her meds from Social Security or the VA?  People with private insurance weren't affected.



those that were  -  were only 75K outa how many drawing that kinda check & healthcare?    are you saying that those 75K were the total of peopledoing so?


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 21, 2022)

AZrailwhale said:


> Confine the person who is claimed to be a danger, "better safe than sorry".  If they are that dangerous, they can find another weapon to use ranging from a club to a sword, propane bomb, chain saw, or illegal gun.



Well, when some known nut job slaughters 20 six year olds with a Chain Saw we can look into it. 
For now, we got to keep an AR-15 with 30 round magazine out of his hands


----------



## AZrailwhale (Dec 24, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Well, when some known nut job slaughters 20 six year olds with a Chain Saw we can look into it.
> For now, we got to keep an AR-15 with 30 round magazine out of his hands


How about simply locking up the known nut job so he can’t hurt himself or other people?  That is the simple and effective solution, but you’ll never admit it.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 25, 2022)

AZrailwhale said:


> How about simply locking up the known nut job so he can’t hurt himself or other people?  That is the simple and effective solution, but you’ll never admit it.


You don’t lock up hundreds of thousands of people because they may be a threat


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Dec 25, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> You don’t lock up hundreds of thousands of people because they may be a threat


But according to you, you deny them a constitutional right


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 25, 2022)

RetiredGySgt said:


> But according to you, you deny them a constitutional right



Yup…..temporary inconvenience if they are not really a threat

If they ARE a threat to themselves and others, you are saving lives.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Dec 25, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> You don’t lock up hundreds of thousands of people because they may be a threat


You don't confiscate weapons from the same number of people "because they may be a threat".  You lock up mentally ill people because they are a danger to themselves and others.


----------



## miketx (Dec 25, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Sandy Hook
> 
> View attachment 740358
> 
> When Congress showed they were unwilling to do anything about gun violence, Connecticut realized they must act on their own


Come get them, traitor liar.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Dec 25, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Yup…..temporary inconvenience if they are not really a threat
> 
> If they ARE a threat to themselves and others, you are saving lives.


If they are dangerous enough to have their weapons "temporarily" confiscated until they are proven harmless, they are dangerous enough to "temporarily" incarcerate in a mental institution until they are proven harmless.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 25, 2022)

AZrailwhale said:


> You don't confiscate weapons from the same number of people "because they may be a threat".  You lock up mentally ill people because they are a danger to themselves and others.



Yes you do

It is like a restraining order in effect until you sort out the facts. 
In this case, you have persons who the people around them are relating a definable threat

He keeps saying he is going to kill people. 
See what he posted on the internet?
He keeps talking about killing himself 

Take away his guns while the claims are being investigated


----------



## Failzero (Dec 25, 2022)

Harry Dresden said:


> when congress showed they are unwilling to do anything about whats happening at the boarder,some states are acting on their own....


Exactly


----------



## Harry Dresden (Dec 25, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> So?


so to what you said in post no 3.....


----------



## AZrailwhale (Dec 25, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Yes you do
> 
> It is like a restraining order in effect until you sort out the facts.
> In this case, you have persons who the people around them are relating a definable threat
> ...


No.  If he is enough of a danger to have weapons seized, he is enough of a danger to be confined.


----------



## Failzero (Dec 25, 2022)

AZrailwhale said:


> No.  If he is enough of a danger to have weapons seized, he is enough of a danger to be confined.


I say include a Drug Screening with every 4473 Form ( than includes testing for SSRIs )


----------



## AZrailwhale (Dec 25, 2022)

Failzero said:


> I say include a Drug Screening with every 4473 Form ( than includes testing for SSRIs )


I wouldn't be opposed to that.  It would catch mentally ill people on anti-psychotics and similar drugs.


----------



## Failzero (Dec 25, 2022)

AZrailwhale said:


> I wouldn't be opposed to that.  It would catch mentally ill people on anti-psychotics and similar drugs.


Who get cover from HIPPA Laws and Far Left & Left MSM & AGs


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Dec 25, 2022)

AZrailwhale said:


> I wouldn't be opposed to that.  It would catch mentally ill people on anti-psychotics and similar drugs.


It is not a disqualification to take medication. You two are high.


----------



## Failzero (Dec 25, 2022)

RetiredGySgt said:


> It is not a disqualification to take medication. You two are high.


It is if they were prescribed by both your Psychologist and Shrink during one of your judge ordered weekly visits


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Dec 25, 2022)

Failzero said:


> It is if they were prescribed by both your Psychologist and Shrink during one of your judge ordered weekly visits


One gets those meds with OUT a judge's order dumbass. just taking meds is not a disqualification to owning firearms


----------



## Failzero (Dec 25, 2022)

RetiredGySgt said:


> One gets those meds with OUT a judge's order dumbass. just taking meds is not a disqualification to owning firearms


SSRIs are what Adam Lanza was on and the Nutjob who shot Chris Kyle ( Along with over half the High Profile shooters of the last 25 years )


----------



## Failzero (Dec 25, 2022)

RetiredGySgt said:


> One gets those meds with OUT a judge's order dumbass. just taking meds is not a disqualification to owning firearms


Judge orders you to see shrink or Psychologist or both ( they prescribe meds )


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Dec 25, 2022)

Failzero said:


> Judge orders you to see shrink or Psychologist or both ( they prescribe meds )


No judges do not order most people to see shrinks I never had a judge order me to do so nor did any of the hundreds of people being seen at the office I go too


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Dec 25, 2022)

Failzero said:


> SSRIs are what Adam Lanza was on and the Nutjob who shot Chris Kyle ( Along with over half the High Profile shooters of the last 25 years )


S0 what people take aspirin and shoot places up gonna say they are disqualified too?


----------



## Failzero (Dec 25, 2022)

RetiredGySgt said:


> No judges do not order most people to see shrinks I never had a judge order me to do so nor did any of the hundreds of people being seen at the office I go too


Second 51/50 in Ca. Makes it mandatory


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Dec 25, 2022)

Failzero said:


> Second 51/50 in Ca. Makes it mandatory


again dumb ass the vast majority of people seeing shrinks and taking medication are not being ordered to by a judge.


----------



## Failzero (Dec 25, 2022)

RetiredGySgt said:


> again dumb ass the vast majority of people seeing shrinks and taking medication are not being ordered to by a judge.


And a vast Majority of the High Profile Shooters in last 25 years were on SSRIs


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Dec 25, 2022)

Failzero said:


> And a vast Majority of the High Profile Shooters in last 25 years were on SSRIs


so what?


----------



## Esdraelon (Dec 25, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Yes.....a nut stole a gun and murdered children in an undefended school.


These people don't give a damn about gun crime victims.  If they did, they'd be screaming 24/7 about the holocaust in the inner cities.  They'd CHEERFULLY welcome the deaths of a hundreds of thousands of Americans who would resist confiscation.  They'd say it was for the "greater good".  All I can say is when they decide to come to the door to collect, it's going to be a REALLY bad time to be a cop.


----------



## Failzero (Dec 25, 2022)

2A/RTKBA purists are a hoot


----------



## Failzero (Dec 25, 2022)

RetiredGySgt said:


> so what?


So your GTG with the Nutjob who shot Chris Kyle having 2A/RTKBA ?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Dec 25, 2022)

2aguy said:


> They tell us they just want to know who owns the guns.....that they want to ban.
> 
> Sure, they will grandfather your rifle under the law......if you register it.....until it comes time for them to ban them........then that grandfather provision was just a lie to get you to register your rifle.....
> 
> ...


This is a lie.

Guns aren’t going to be ‘banned,’ guns aren’t going to be ‘confiscated.’


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Dec 25, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Bearingarms.com


lol

Unreliable source, righting fake news and lies.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Dec 25, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Armed citizeneries are not herded into boxcars.
> Thus, the Democrat's affinity for gun control.


This is a lie, more rightwing demagoguery.

It’s the First Amendment that keeps Americans free, not the Second.

The Second Amendment is about the right to possess a firearm for personal self-defense, not to ‘defend’ against ‘government tyranny.’


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Dec 25, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> When has the US ever herded anyone into boxcars armed or not?


Never.

And it never will as long as the American people preserve the rule of law and our democratic institutions; the same rule of law and democratic institutions conservatives seek to destroy.


----------



## Flash (Dec 25, 2022)

playtime said:


> i don't think you have a clue as to what real fascism is.


We are all pretty damn sure it entails taking away the right to keep and bear arms when the people in power thinks it is a threat to them.


----------



## playtime (Dec 26, 2022)

Flash said:


> We are all pretty damn sure it entails taking away the right to keep and bear arms when the people in power thinks it is a threat to them.



& yet that isn't happening 'cept for military style weapons designed to turn people into swiss cheese & no need to have any kinda training because you don't need any skill whatsoever.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Dec 26, 2022)

playtime said:


> & yet that isn't happening 'cept for military style weapons designed to turn people into swiss cheese & no need to have any kinda training because you don't need any skill whatsoever.


LOL every firearm is a "military" weapon, but no actual military weapons are sold to civilians


----------



## playtime (Dec 26, 2022)

RetiredGySgt said:


> LOL every firearm is a "military" weapon, but no actual military weapons are sold to civilians



not every gun uses high velocity ammo & multi round magazines either.


----------



## Flash (Dec 26, 2022)

playtime said:


> & yet that isn't happening 'cept for military style weapons designed to turn people into swiss cheese & no need to have any kinda training because you don't need any skill whatsoever.


Whenever the filthy Libtards define "military weapons designed to turn people into swiss cheese" it usually means every firearm.  Just look at the Euroweenie countries, Canada, Australia, New Zealand, and commie states here in the US  as examples.

The Democrats in DC said that Dick Heller couldn't keep a common handgun in his own home.  He was a retired policman with all kinds of training.  The Democrats in Chicago said that Otis McDonald couldn't carry any firearm.  Those Democrat turds in NY said nobody could carry any firearm outside their home.

Liberals are bat shit crazy when it comes gun laws and we can't trust the sonofabitches.

My ARs are threat to nobody except pieces of paper and any assholes who wants to do my family harm.


----------



## Failzero (Dec 26, 2022)

RetiredGySgt said:


> LOL every firearm is a "military" weapon, but no actual military weapons are sold to civilians


I personally know People with Legally purchased MP5 and AK\ AKM & AR Pattern Weapons & Even Real Deal pre & War Issued  Thompson Machine Guns all select Fire & all Transferable with Class 3 Tax Stamps


----------



## Failzero (Dec 26, 2022)

playtime said:


> & yet that isn't happening 'cept for military style weapons designed to turn people into swiss cheese & no need to have any kinda training because you don't need any skill whatsoever.


 Your average Remington Shotgun can do that ( The Swiss Cheese Thing )


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Dec 26, 2022)

Failzero said:


> I personally know People with Legally purchased MP5 and AK\ AKM & AR Pattern Weapons & Even Real Deal pre & War Issued  Thompson Machine Guns all select Fire & all Transferable with Class 3 Tax Stamps


all made before 1986 and all perfectly legal but HIGHLY controlled the average person cant afford nor pass the requirements for one pretending otherwise is a joke. Further name one class 3 that went on a shooting spree.


----------



## Failzero (Dec 26, 2022)

RetiredGySgt said:


> all made before 1986 and all perfectly legal but HIGHLY controlled the average person cant afford nor pass the requirements for one pretending otherwise is a joke. Further name one class 3 that went on a shooting spree.


If an Uzi is only 8200.00$ and Tax Stamp is 375.00$ Then  Entry level
Class 3 is affordable


----------



## Failzero (Dec 26, 2022)

The Average person can’t get a California CCW ( But I did )


----------



## Failzero (Dec 26, 2022)

playtime said:


> not every gun uses high velocity ammo & multi round magazines either.


You mean like a 1911 or a Glock 40S&W ?


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 26, 2022)

playtime said:


> & yet that isn't happening 'cept for military style weapons designed to turn people into swiss cheese & no need to have any kinda training because you don't need any skill whatsoever.




Knives kill more people than all rifles.....all rifles.

Total number of people who committed acts of mass public shootings in 2021?

6

Out of over 350 million people.

Your fear of these rifles is insane and irrational....there are over 20 million of them in private hands and barely 5 or so on a bad year are used for murder in public places..........

Fearing these rifles is insane.    

Meanwhile, you likely vote for democrats....who have destroyed local police, and keep releasing the criminals who actually shoot the vast majority of the 10,000 gun murder victims each year......you don't care about that, but you are laser focused on  a hand full of nuts, in a bad year........

You are the problem, not these rifles.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Dec 26, 2022)

playtime said:


> not every gun uses high velocity ammo & multi round magazines either.


What do you consider "high velocity"?  The classic M-1911 .45 plows along at 450 feet per second and it's plenty lethal.  The ancient, tame .38 Special runs between 800 and 1,000 fps.  The .380 (9mm Kurz to Europeans) goes about 1,000 fps.  The 30.06 rifle round goes 3,200 fps.  The .338 Lapua goes 3,000 fps.  The .300 Winchester Magnum goes 3,260 fps.  The .458 Weatherby magnum goes 2,150 fps.  Those are all civilian cartridges, and the rifle calibers are far more lethal than the anemic .223 Remington/5.56mm NATO round. Plus every one of those rounds can be fired from one or more rifles with removable multi-round magazines.


----------



## playtime (Dec 27, 2022)

eugene stoner knew exactly how insane it was for the AR-15 be allowed for the general public to own one.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 27, 2022)

playtime said:


> eugene stoner knew exactly how insane it was for the AR-15 be allowed for the general public to own one.




And yet it was patented as a civilian rifle before the military created their own version.....

*The FOIA request itself was prompted from a Nov. 2017 article in The Atlantic in which the magazine, unsurprisingly to anyone familiar with its anti-gun bent, attempted to bolster a claim that “these rifles were meant for the military, not civilians.”*

*“Colt sent a pilot model rifle (serial no. GX4968) to the BATF for civilian sale approval on Oct. 23, 1963. It was approved on Dec. 10, 1963, and sales of the ‘Model R6000 Colt AR-15 SP1 Sporter Rifle’ began on Jan 2, 1964,” one critic of the article contended. 

“The M16 wasn’t issued to infantry units until 1965 (as the XM16E1), wasn’t standardized as the M16A1 until 1967, and didn’t officially replace the M14 until 1969.”*


Original ATF AR-15 Classification Refutes Claim that Rifle ‘Not Meant’ for Civilians


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 27, 2022)

playtime said:


> not every gun uses high velocity ammo & multi round magazines either.




But they have been around for generations.........without a problem until the current time of family destruction by the policies of the democrat party.

And even then, again....total number of nuts who committed mass public shootings in 2021?

6....not all the six used rifles.....

Your fear of this rifle is irrational....you need professional help.


----------



## Blues Man (Dec 27, 2022)

playtime said:


> Trump ended rule to block mentally ill from getting guns​The action was one of his earliest as president.
> ByALISA WIERSEMA
> February 15, 2018, 1:41 PM
> 
> ...


Just because someone may be getting mental health benefits in no way means they are mentally ill.









						What deems a person mentally ill in a gun background check?
					

Even if the man accused of killing 10 people at a Boulder King Soopers ends up using a mental illness defense, it’s no surprise a background check didn’t flag Ahmad Alissa as mentally ill when he b…




					kdvr.com
				




*Simply being diagnosed as mentally ill doesn’t put anyone on the NICS database maintained by the FBI. Instead a person has to be deemed mentally ill by a Colorado judge and then the State Court Administrator sends that information to the FBI.*

And I'll repeat simply receiving mental health services is NOT the same as being mentally ill.


----------



## Blues Man (Dec 27, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> If there is a verifiable complaint from a parent, spouse, teacher, employer or someone with immediate knowledge, your guns are removed while the complaint is investigated


Nope.

Those people are not qualified to make mental health diagnoses.


----------



## Blues Man (Dec 27, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> If that’s the case, you will temporarily lose your guns while the complaint is investigated.
> 
> Better safe than sorry


So then we should throw everyone who ha s ever had a complaint filed against them in jail while charges are investigated too.

You have it backwards.

The proof has to come BEFORE a person's rights are taken away not after


----------



## Blues Man (Dec 27, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> You don’t lock up hundreds of thousands of people because they may be a threat


But violating their rights is just fine.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Dec 27, 2022)

playtime said:


> eugene stoner knew exactly how insane it was for the AR-15 be allowed for the general public to own one.


How about answering my question before changing the subject.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 27, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> Just because someone may be getting mental health benefits in no way means they are mentally ill.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




They aren't serious...they simply see this as another way they can keep normal people from owning and carrying guns......they know that the psychiatric community is more and more captured by their left wing minions each day, and that once they can get mental health as a road block to gun ownership, those minions will fall right in line...


----------



## Failzero (Dec 27, 2022)

playtime said:


> eugene stoner knew exactly how insane it was for the AR-15 be allowed for the general public to own one.


So insane that he helped Colt  market the Civilian version ( Semi Auto SP1 variant ) in late 1963 prior to his largest Military contracts after the Air Force trials and only 4 years after the Firearm was a prototype invention .


----------



## Blues Man (Dec 27, 2022)

Failzero said:


> So insane that he helped Colt  market the Civilian version ( Semi Auto SP1 variant ) in late 1963 prior to his largest Military contracts after the Air Force trials and only 4 years after the Firearm was a prototype invention .


The AR 15 is no different than any other semiautomatic rifle chambered for a 5.56 mm or .223 round.


----------



## Failzero (Dec 27, 2022)

The AR 15 is no different than any other semiautomatic rifle chambered for a 5.56 mm or .223 round.
Yes , except it’s evil and black


----------



## M14 Shooter (Dec 29, 2022)

playtime said:


> & yet that isn't happening 'cept for military style weapons designed to turn people into swiss cheese...


Grape, orange, or cherry?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Dec 29, 2022)

playtime said:


> eugene stoner knew exactly how insane it was for the AR-15 be allowed for the general public to own one.


Anti-gun troglodyte says what?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Dec 29, 2022)

playtime said:


> eugene stoner knew exactly how insane it was for the AR-15 be allowed for the general public to own one.


Please point to the weapon of war and tell us why the other one isn't.


----------



## playtime (Dec 29, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Anti-gun troglodyte says what?



shirley you aren't talking about me.  we have several firearms in our home.


----------



## BlackSand (Dec 29, 2022)

2aguy said:


> They tell us they just want to know who owns the guns.....that they want to ban.
> 
> Sure, they will grandfather your rifle under the law......if you register it.....until it comes time for them to ban them........then that grandfather provision was just a lie to get you to register your rifle.....
> 
> ...


.

If anyone desires to prohibit possible actions by their State to infringe upon their Firearms Rights in the least bit ...
Encourage your State Legislature to write an ironclad unambiguous Amendment to your State's Constitution.

Our State did ... The vote on the Amendment went to the People ... And it passed with a 74% margin.
*Problem Solved ... *  

.​


----------



## Failzero (Dec 29, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Please point to the weapon of war and tell us why the other one isn't.
> 
> View attachment 743117


Bottom one ( Not select fire ) ( No Bayonet  lug ) ( No flash Hider )


----------



## M14 Shooter (Dec 29, 2022)

playtime said:


> shirley you aren't talking about me.  we have several firearms in our home.


Grape, orange, or cherry?


----------

